# Confused...



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I stop mountain biking for 3 months and this happens!!!!! WTF


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes sir, old news...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yes sir, old news...


ditto


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Just for you guys who used to call Nicolai's "bucket of bolts"....










First the same suspension as a Kona, now whatever IH dumped...

Now seriously, you should sell your two bikes and get one of these with clown wheels... Same for Tigerdog.










And no... I don't care if your computer screen is only 800X600... Get into 21st century, you cavemen.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Now, tell me... WTF is this??

RP23 Sextune??










This one's for Tacu.... Man, clearly they are copying Turner!! Look at the suspension!!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes, the rumours were true.

The look of them freaked me out at first, but the Spot is definitely growing on me. Looks like it has the longer taco I've been wanting, good for us XL riders  .

Not feeling the bent TT on the RFX, but it seems not many others are, so it might not make it to production.

That Duncon is just fugly, although it's far from the silliest looking thing at Eurobike. Seems to be a lot of style over content.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I seriously didn't see this one comming. Lets see how they ride, but its a real change in the way they look! I thought all the talk about going DW in the Turner forum was just bull$hit!!

I haven't ridden any DW bikes but I've trown a leg over an Ibis Mojo an Iron Horse something. They seemed OK but for such a short ride the geometry was more evident than anything else 

mmm.. Maybe I should get one of the clearance 2008 RFX...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> They seemed OK but for such a short ride the geometry was more evident than anything else
> 
> mmm.. Maybe I should get one of the clearance 2008 RFX...


I'd really like to ride one. I'm sure the geometry is still going to be Turner all the way.

With Cocalis, Nicol and Turner all going DW I reckon there's got to be something in it. All of these guys are passionate about making great bikes and they all have their own interpretations of what that means. A Horst Turner isn't the same as a Horst Titus, and I'm sure it'll be the same with the DW bikes. I guess I'll have to start hanging around on the retro board now and taking mine to vintage bike shows. 

Now, about the price...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> With Cocalis, Nicol and Turner all going DW I reckon there's got to be something in it. All of these guys are passionate about making great bikes and they all have their own interpretations of what that means.


Makes you wonder why the "underdogs" had to catch it up before the big names got warm to it.



tigerdog said:


> Now, about the price...


Yup... you can get a El Guapo Ti for 3300 list price as comparison...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*DW-link bikes.....*



tigerdog said:


> I'd really like to ride one. I'm sure the geometry is still going to be Turner all the way.
> 
> With Cocalis, Nicol and Turner all going DW I reckon there's got to be something in it. All of these guys are passionate about making great bikes and they all have their own interpretations of what that means. A Horst Turner isn't the same as a Horst Titus, and I'm sure it'll be the same with the DW bikes. I guess I'll have to start hanging around on the retro board now and taking mine to vintage bike shows.
> 
> Now, about the price...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tiger :

A few months ago I had for some weeks , here in my home the Pivot Mach 5 and the Ibis Mojo SL , both bikes were for my brother living in Europe , I try both bikes for many days and for me is better the Ibis , till this point I will never change my Turner HL or TNT for a Pivot or Ibis , as I said before ; DW is a excellent rear suspension system but in my own opinion is not better than VPP, ICT,TNT ,HL, FSR etc etc etc etc , just a little different , maybe better talkin about climb and pedaling response (equal to VPP ) but is not very good in relation about to absorb the trail irregularities and brake performance like a HL suspension.

But now , my point of view as a Turner fanatic is ; that I hope and I am sure that Turner bikes with DW susp. could be very good bikes , I don´t know if better that HL or TNT Turner bikes , but in the DW segment ...sure.

Now about the prices , as usual is high and over priced , but no problem , just wait some time and the waters return ,

When a new bike is born , the expectation and rumours are big , remember The Nomad , The Intense 6.6 , the every year best bikes on the world Specializeds and Treks , ja ja ja , ha ha ha , El Guapo etc. just for say any ....but time after you can get this bikes a low prices .

A few weeks ago I bought the new Blur LT 2 , really very nice and high level performance bike at super price .

I will take the things with calm , obviusly I will try in a few weeks a Turner Flux DW and if I feel better that my actual Turner Flux I will get one .

Regards.

the last biker

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05-20-2008 #1
the last biker

Pivot Mach 5 e Ibis Mojo ,mucho ruido y nueces normalitas....

Amigos :
Hay ocasiones en que el entusiasmo se desborda (nos desbordamos dijo el otro ..) y
comenzamos a ver moros con tranchetes , ésto lo digo porque cuando nos enteramos que
va a salir al mercado un nuevo modelo o marca de bicis , se imagina uno , bueno en
realidad yo me imagino algo fuera de lo normal o de lo común .

Las expectativas que se crean ante todo o casi todo lo nuevo a veces rebasan los límitesde la realidad , recuerdo ya hace unos diez años con las primeras Specialized FSR , hijole que bicicletas , yo me acuerdo que las veía en Supergo o en Wheel World y de veras se me caía la baba y la verdad eran buenas bicicletas , marcaron diferencia .
Después en el 99 y en el 2000 cuando ví la primera Intense Tracer igual , después la Ellsworth Truth y la Titus S.blade , ¡¡ que bicis !! de veras se veía y se sentía la diferencia , en todo , suspensión , acabados , desempeño , etc.

Todavía en 2003 , 2004 y finalmente 2005 aparecieron algunas bicis que para mí y para mi gusto han sido excepcionales , la Intense Spider , la Titus Motolite y la Turner Flux todas ellas de reconocida calidad desempeño y fiabilidad .

Pero sinceramente de 2005 para esto días , ya pocas bicis marcan diferencia , quiero decir , o ya perdí mi capacidad de asombro o de plano ya estoy muy chocho y nada me satisface o me llena el ojo ....en cuestión de bicis, hago la aclaración.

Cada día creo y pienso que nada más comprar por comprar , o comprar por tener lo último
es una soberana tontería , así se tenga suficiente lana para comprarse dos o tres o cuatro
bicis cada año .

Y todo este rollo es porque cuando vi y me enteré de la Ibis Mojo y sobretodo de la nueva
empresa Pivot me imagine unas super bicis y mas leyendo todos los comentarios de los
bikers que las tienen o han tenido , pero ahora que lo pienso bien , así ha sido siempre
cuando sale un nuevo modelo de bici o de marca , las personas se extrapolan en sus
comentarios y hacen un hiper boom de las bicis nuevas y le exageran de a mothers sus fortalezas y minimizan sus debilidades.

No hay como tomar las cosas con calma y dejar pasar un poco el tiempo y analizar con
tranquilidad y no irse con la finta .

Tanto la Ibis como la Pivot son bicis fuera de lo común , de calidad comprobada , eso si ni dudarlo , pero de desempeño normal o igual a muchas bicis existentes , y de ahí a
que sean algún tipo de parte aguas en el mtbike hay mucho trecho .

Si se trata de tener una bici de actualidad pues adelante ahí están , el gusto va a durar poco , ya por septiembre vendrán algunas nuevas bicis y las mencionadas Ibis y Pivot pasarán a tomar el lugar que les corresponde , el tiempo lo dirá, asímismo creo que ambas bicis tendrán algunos cambios obligados y sustanciales en sus segundas ediciones , es como cuando uno ve el paquete de tortillas , nadie toma la de arriba o la primera.

Realmente fué muy divertido e interesante probar y tratar de sacar conclusiones serias de
una bici , no todos los días se tiene chance en México de probar a fondo dos bicis nuevas y de reciente lanzamiento al mercado .

Algo que fuera realmente fuera de lo común o muy significante no lo encontré en ninguna
de las dos bicis que no haya visto o sentido en otra , ya sea subiendo , bajando o
planeando .

Yo ya me había dado las tres en ambas bicis en USA , pero no es lo mismo un rato en un
lugar con una pista sin grandes problemas , que dar pedales en terrenos conocidos ,
durante todo el tiempo que quieras y sin tanto miedo de ponerle en la maraca a alguna
bici.

Lo mas interesante es que fuímos varios los "probadores " y está por demás decir que
todos son muy buenos mtbikers y que ademas tienen buenas bicis , por lo que su
apreciación se vuelve mas objetiva , además también probamos otras bicis ya que
aprovechamos todos para intercambiar nuestras bicis .

Lo primero que les dije a mis cuates fué , que dieran su opinión pero en una forma muy
derecha , es decir sin dejarse influir por nuestras bicis , comentarios o marcas preferidas ya que ; si nos vamos cada quien con la marca que nos gusta o a la que le tenemos cariño y fé , pues ya se fregó la cosa , además también se les recomendó rodar con cuidado y tratarlas bien .

La primera conclusión es que el sistema DW link es bastante bueno y eficaz , no se siente alguna pérdida de potencia que absorva la suspensión trasera , sin embargo todos
estuvimos de acuerdo que para nada es mejor que el VPP , ICT o el FSR, simplemente es
diferente , es otro muy buen sistema de suspensión trasera o dicho de otra forma , una
opción más al alcance del que quiera.

En relación a la Pivot , ninguno de mis cuates cambiaría su actual bici por la Pivot , bueno
ni el de la Enduro y la Cube , sin embargo por la Ibis si la cambiarían cuatro de ocho.

En cuestión de desempeño a los ocho que fuimos en forma general , nos gustó más la Ibis Mojo sobre la Pivot , yo en un principio le iba a la Pivot , pero ya manejandolas cambié de opinión mas rápido que Javier Aguirre.

La Ibis Mojo sentimos que es mejor en desempeño general , quizá subiendo ahí se van las dos , pero en plano y bajando se siente mejor la Ibis , igualmente absorve mejor las irregularidades del piso , pesa menos , y estéticamente se ve mucho mas fregona debido a los mejores acabados que se ven con la fibra de carbono , aunque la f.de c. tenga sus opositores luce de poca m..., ni comparación .

La Ibis tiene un manejo más cómodo como si fuera la Motolite y tambien responde muy bien de reacciones como si fuera una Spider y en terreno técnico se defiende aunque para nada cerca de una con Horst link de los buenos.

Frenando el DW funciona bien , no se siente bloqueo en ninguna de las dos , aunque yo si senti en algún momento un poco de retroceso en los pedales de la Pivot al subir algún escalón .

En relación con el precio , la Ibis también se impone , cuesta casi lo mismo que la Pivot y
es de carbono , aquí ni voy a comentar y menos a discutir que es mejor o mas durable , si
el aluminio o la f.de carbono , ese es otro tema y creo que quien compra un cuadro de
carbono aparte de que tiene lana , para nada le preocupa la durabilidad o el precio de
reventa , mientras sea de un fabricante que tenga el trato y buen servicio como los de Ibis , siendo así no tendrá ningún problema en caso de garantía , yo ya les he llamado por teléfono dos veces y en ambas me han contestado a la primera y resuelto alguna duda (a la DT ó JS )

Ya con mas calma salí con la Ibis dos veces aquí en mis terruños y ¡¡ cómo llama la
atención la canija bici !! , a algunos se les cae la baba , a casi todos les gusta y la ven y la ven..... , también hay algunos que se hacen disimulados y nada mas la ven de reojo , un biker de la zona dijo que no le gustaba (pura envidia...) después me habló por teléfono y me dijo que si le podía conseguir un cuadro Ibis........

La Pivot es mas discreta , no llama tanto la atención , ni preguntan por ella , digamos que
sus acabados son mas convencionales , como los de muchas bicis de calidad , pero yo
todavía veo mejor los acabados de las Titus made in Usa.

Sin embargo nadie de mis cuates dijo que la Pivot no era buena bici , es muy buena , solo que para nuestro gusto la Ibis es mejor , la Pivot en lo personal me dio chance de conocer el nuevo b.b. , el desviador y ver como vienen los baleros dobles , mucha calidad en los links de ambas bicis.

La Pivot es un bicicletón , pero nada del otro mundo , el ruido que ha hecho es el mismo
que han hecho otras bicis de otras marcas en su momento , una Motolite vestida con componentes ligeros le da las buenas y las malas (para mi gusto) y una S.Blade con un RP 23 me canso que también se la fuma y seguro que ambas bicis Titus bajan mejor , y menciono a las Titus , porque ambas bicis las tuve y las conozco , además que las tres son creación de la misma persona.

En ambas bicis hay detalles de buen gusto y finos acabados , no cabe duda que se pulen y refinan cada vez mas los fabricantes de las bicis high -end , pero por otro lado también
cada día esas bicis cuestan más .

Ahora , personalmente no cambiaría mi nueva Turner Flux Custom por ninguna de las dos
(Ibix /Pivot ) ni aunque me dieran una lana de ribete.

Se los digo honestamente , de las bicis dobles que sé que tienen en el foro ninguna es
menos que la Pivot o la Ibis , dicho de otra forma éstas bicis han hecho ruido eso si ni
hablar , pero no es para tanto .

Lo que si está de pocas luces es el nuevo grupo Shimano XT sobretodo el wheelset .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Tiger :
> 
> A few months ago I had for some weeks , here in my home the Pivot Mach 5 and the Ibis Mojo SL , both bikes were for my brother living in Europe , I try both bikes for many days and for me is better the Ibis , till this point I will never change my Turner HL or TNT for a Pivot or Ibis , as I said before ; DW is a excellent rear suspension system but in my own opinion is not better than VPP, ICT,TNT ,HL, FSR etc etc etc etc , just a little different , maybe better talkin about climb and pedaling response (equal to VPP ) but is not very good in relation about to absorb the trail irregularities and brake performance like a HL suspension.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't think it's going to be a huge change. Turner has such a fanatical following among owners that any changes are likely to be evolutionary rather than revolutionary. I think the biggest deal for people right now is how different they look to current Turners. My Burner doesn't look very much different to a current Spot or Flux, but the rear triangle on the 09 bikes is a big change visually. Just glad there's none of the hydro-formed fashion madness that's going on elsewhere. And what the hell were Rocky Mountain thinking with the frame profiles on their new carbon bikes? It looks like they had a head-on collision with a truck.

I like the fact that Dave Weagle is working very closely with each builder to tune it to their specs. Seems the biggest issue is going to be getting the shocks tuned appropriately for the suspension's behaviour.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah I saw that Duncon Cane Corso design when it was a prototype almost a year ago... hideous....

And BTW, Duncon always used that suspension design... called Cypox Project.. so technically Turner is using Duncon's linkage, not the other way round.

Edit: It looks like the Tosa Inu will remain as it is as for 2009-2010.... looks pretty (but mine looks cooler)


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

judging by the position and angle of the upper link I'd think they have pretty different kinematics (mtbr word of the week) to the DW link bikes (those Turners at least).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> And BTW, Duncon always used that suspension design... called Cypox Project.. so technically Turner is using Duncon's linkage, not the other way round.


Tacu, you have the sarcasm detector off....

Tiger... You're freaking me out, you're starting to sound like a Homer. :nono:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Tacu, you have the sarcasm detector off....
> 
> Tiger... You're freaking me out, you're starting to sound like a Homer. :nono:


What are you talking about? I'm just sitting here with a delicious glass of 
kool-aid. Now I've prepared some charts and graphs I think will interest you...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Tacu, you have the sarcasm detector off....
> 
> Tiger... You're freaking me out, you're starting to sound like a Homer. :nono:


I'm just stating the truth man, not everyone gets our mutual sarcasm and people may end up misinformed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I'm just stating the truth man, not everyone gets our mutual sarcasm and people may end up misinformed! :thumbsup:


:lol: :lol:

You guys crack me up!

Dang, the jewel of the day was Tiger talking about kinematics... :lol: :lol:
Oh, man... my belly still aches from laughing....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> You guys crack me up!
> 
> ...


Almost done with my powerpoint presentation on it. Just waiting for the 3d animations to render.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> Almost done with my powerpoint presentation on it. Just waiting for the 3d animations to render.


Hahahaha :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Almost done with my powerpoint presentation on it. Just waiting for the 3d animations to render.


Ready yet??

Derby and Steve from JH are anxious to see your presentation!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Ready yet??
> 
> Derby and Steve from JH are anxious to see your presentation!


Al Gore stopped by and saw it, he showed it to Spielberg who optioned it for a movie, so I'm no longer at liberty to show it to you. You'll have to wait until next summer and stand in line for a ticket. Looks like Bruce Willis will be playing DT, and Andy Serkis, who played Gollum, will be doing all the motion-capture as the DW Link.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Looks like Bruce Willis will be playing DT, and Andy Serkis, who played Gollum, will be doing all the motion-capture as the DW Link.


Willis is fine for DT and you guys should get Samuel L. Jackson to be DW.

Serkis is perfect if you want to include TE in the movie...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Serkis is perfect if you want to include TE in the movie...


Actually, Serkis will be performing as all the suspension designs - DWL, ICT, TNT etc. He's doing an amazing job of demonstrating not just the physics behind each linkage, but the emotion too. There's already oscar buzz around this performance!

Looks like either Ian Mckellen or Ben Kingsley as TE.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

here are some of my pics from Eurobike 

5.Spot

















2009 Sultan













seatstay yoke




chainstay yoke from underneath





and the mandatory pic with THE MAN himself!!! (BTW, it was great meeting you Dave!!! :thumbsup


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I dunno... everytime I see those new bikes I like my old one better...:skep:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I dunno... everytime I see those new bikes I like my old one better...:skep:


You sound like a McCain supporter - four more years! drill, baby, drill!. 

Sorry I'm in election overload here.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I dunno... everytime I see those new bikes I like my old one better...:skep:


My Homer-alert just went crazy... it shows:

"Strawberry Cool-Aid overdose... Homer may not react to different flavour Cool-Aid"


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

All I'm saying is: If it anin't broke, don't fix it.

My bike rides good as it is, so unless this is a BIG improvement, I ain't buying it... 


















(until I get some serious UGI or I have money again, whichever happens first)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> All I'm saying is: If it anin't broke, don't fix it.
> 
> My bike rides good as it is, so unless this is a BIG improvement, I ain't buying it...


I talked with DT for a good while about it and he feels pretty certain that the improvement is HUGE...not just BIG 

EDIT: Just in case, WARNING This is not what DT actually said.... but what I replied to el madaleno to keep the joke going


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> I talked with DT for a good while about it and he feels pretty certain that the improvement is HUGE...not just BIG


Translation:

"My former design sucks bawls, poor of the souls that bought that TNT thingy. I had to bring in an engineer to make it work"


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Translation:
> 
> "My former design sucks bawls, poor of the souls that bought that TNT thingy. I had to bring in an engineer to make it work"


HAHAHAHA

I still love my TNT-like Ventanas.... though I admit temptation to try the DW bikes...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Turner HL-TNT- DW*

Amigos , amiguitos y amigochos.....

Lo que voy a expresar lo voy a escribir en español para que me de a explicar claramente , de todos modos en unos días voy a tener la oportunidad de platicar con el mero de las Turner al respecto , aunque ahora ya no sé si el mero es DW o DT , ¿ quien sera ? de acuerdo a todo lo que dicen es el de la dobleu o doble ve ....ja ja ja

_<<<I talked with DT for a good while about it and he feels pretty certain that the improvement is HUGE...not just BIG >>>_

Pues que poca ma...nera de decir eso , realmente a mi se me hace una declaración muy desafortunada ,y como decimos por aquí ¡cuello ! solito se la dejo ir...., ya que para mí es minimizar todo lo anterior (tipo Specialized o Trek ) vamos a ver dentro de dos o tres años con que salen...

Desde hace muchos años me han gustado y he tenido varias Turner y si soy fan de las bicis Turner , pero tampoco estoy casado con la marca a muerte , ni cegado para decir que Turner es lo mejor de lo mejor y no ver a los lados , para mi personalmente es mas el choro que se ha armado con el cambio a DW que lo que en realidad es , hasta risa me daba la semana pasada aquí en mtbr que en los demas foros había tres tristes bikers y en el de Turner mas de 500 o 600 al mismo tiempo y todos con el chisme , ¿cuando salen ? , ¿cuanto cuestan ? , ¿colores ? , todos quieren una , vendo mi TNT casi sin usar , bájenle...... si solo son bicis.

El desempeño esperemos que sea bueno , pero de ahí a ¡ HUGE ! no mámeis Cortéz ¿cual tesoro ? ja ja ja , ni que las HL o TNT fueran vochos (con todo respeto para quien tenga un vocho ) y las DW fueran Ferrari o Lamborghini .

En lo personal para mi y hablando excusivamente de bicis con suspe DW me gusta de entrada , en estética y presentación las Ibis Mojo , después las Pivot y en ese aspecto las Turner no me gustaron , parecen bicis de transformers y hechas con un juego de mecano.

Ya tendré pronto chance de treparme a una y si de veras el mejoramiento es HUGE , pues chance y me la compro aunque esté fea .

Se acuerdan cuando Turner cambio de HL a TNT , cuanta pinc...expectación y chismes y pruebas y al final las dos son iguales , por lo menos yo tuve y tengo de las dos y nunca noté ningún cambio ,ni mejora ,ni retroceso .

En estos niveles de bicis se necesita tener una sensibilidad casi divina para notar diferencias , ya parece que voy a estar perdiendo el tiempo tratando de entender si con la DW ruedo mejor que con la TNT o HL , si es mejor se debe notar facilmente , si te cuesta un poco de trabajo sentir la HUGE diferencia es que es el mismo cuento con diferente portada.

_


Warp said:



Translation:

"My former design sucks bawls, poor of the souls that bought that TNT thingy. I had to bring in an engineer to make it work"  

Click to expand...

_

Te digo Warp , solito se hizo al harakiri veracruzano ....ja ja ja

Saludos a todos y a los posedores de Turner HL o TNT no se me achicopalen .

the last biker.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Va de nuez , porque en la anterior me comí un párrafo...*

Amigos , amiguitos y amigochos.....

Lo que voy a expresar lo voy a escribir en español para que me de a explicar claramente , de todos modos en unos días voy a tener la oportunidad de platicar con el mero de las Turner al respecto , aunque ahora ya no sé si el mero es DW o DT , ¿ quien sera ? de acuerdo a todo lo que dicen es el de la dobleu o doble ve ....ja ja ja



crisillo said:


> I talked with DT for a good while about it and he feels pretty certain that the improvement is HUGE...not just BIG


Pues que poca ma...nera de decir eso , realmente a mi se me hace una declaración muy desafortunada ,y como decimos por aquí ¡cuello ! solito se la dejo ir...., ya que para mí es minimizar todo lo anterior (tipo Specialized o Trek ) vamos a ver dentro de dos o tres años con que salen...

Desde hace muchos años me han gustado y he tenido varias Turner y si soy fan de las bicis Turner , pero tampoco estoy casado con la marca a muerte , ni cegado para decir que Turner es lo mejor de lo mejor y no ver a los lados , para mi personalmente es mas el choro que se ha armado con el cambio a DW que lo que en realidad es , hasta risa me daba la semana pasada aquí en mtbr que en los demas foros había tres tristes bikers y en el de Turner mas de 500 o 600 al mismo tiempo y todos con el chisme , ¿cuando salen ? , ¿cuanto cuestan ? , ¿colores ? , todos quieren una , vendo mi TNT casi sin usar , bájenle...... si solo son bicis.

El desempeño esperemos que sea bueno , pero de ahí a ¡ HUGE ! no mámeis Cortéz ¿cual tesoro ? ja ja ja , ni que las HL o TNT fueran vochos (con todo respeto para quien tenga un vocho ) y las DW fueran Ferrari o Lamborghini .

En lo personal para mi y hablando excusivamente de bicis con suspe DW me gusta de entrada , en estética y presentación las Ibis Mojo , después las Pivot y en ese aspecto las Turner no me gustaron , parecen bicis de transformers y hechas con un juego de mecano.

Ya tendré pronto chance de treparme a una y si de veras el mejoramiento es HUGE , pues chance y me la compro aunque esté fea .

Se acuerdan cuando Turner cambio de HL a TNT , cuanta pinc...expectación y chismes y pruebas y al final las dos son iguales , por lo menos yo tuve y tengo de las dos y nunca noté ningún cambio ,ni mejora ,ni retroceso .

En estos niveles de bicis se necesita tener una sensibilidad casi divina para notar diferencias , ya parece que voy a estar perdiendo el tiempo tratando de entender si con la DW ruedo mejor que con la TNT o HL , si es mejor se debe notar facilmente , si te cuesta un poco de trabajo sentir la HUGE diferencia es que es el mismo cuento con diferente portada.



Warp said:


> Translation:
> 
> "My former design sucks bawls, poor of the souls that bought that TNT thingy. I had to bring in an engineer to make it work"


Te digo Warp , solito se hizo al harakiri veracruzano ....ja ja ja

Saludos a todos y a los posedores de Turner HL o TNT no se me achicopalen .

the last biker.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

TLB...te lo tomaste muy a pecho... por supuesto el cambio no es de noche y día.....

yo solo le estaba siguiendo el hilo de broma al madaleno....


ya en serio, de hecho DT me explico las condiciones MUY PARTICULARES en que el DW LInk tiene un rendimiento mejor..... y en ningun momento dijo que las TNT sean malas ni mucho menos... solo que con DW Link logró mejorar el rendimiento en ciertas condiciones


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> yo solo le estaba siguiendo el hilo de broma al madaleno....


Yo tambien... me encanta joder al Mada, pero mejor le bajo no sea que despues no quiera traficar un cuadro para mi otra vez.



crisillo said:


> ... solo que con DW Link logró mejorar el rendimiento en ciertas condiciones


Tres puntos particulares:

- Subiendo
- Bajando
- En plano


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*mas de lo mismo.......*



crisillo said:


> TLB...te lo tomaste muy a pecho... por supuesto el cambio no es de noche y día....
> ya en serio, de hecho DT me explico las condiciones MUY PARTICULARES en que el DW LInk tiene un rendimiento mejor..... y en ningun momento dijo que las TNT sean malas ni mucho menos... solo que con DW Link logró mejorar el rendimiento en ciertas condiciones


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crisillo , para nada me lo tomé a pecho , estamos hablando solo de bicis , hay cosas o asuntos mas importantes que si me tomo a pecho.

Yo pienso que se ha armado demasiada alharaca acerca de las Turner DW , yo ya probé bastante la Ibis Mojo y la Pivot mach 5 y el sistema funciona muy bien sobretodo la Ibis Mojo , pero nada del otro mundo y por mucho que las Turner sean muy buenas no creo que superen por mucho o por poco a la Ibis y a las Pivot , y mira que yo soy Turner de convicción.

Estéticamente tampoco me gustan , hasta diría que están feas , subiendo creo que es mejor el VPP y bajando el HL , en plano la HT , pero eso es solo mi gusto cada quien tiene el suyo.

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Yo pienso que se ha armado demasiada alharaca acerca de las Turner DW ,


totalmente de acuerdo.....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> totalmente de acuerdo.....


Justo cuando se pone interesante el foro de Turner y ustedes quieren que les bajen...

Lo que si, ya no van a poder hacer sus frankenbikes con el triángulo delantero de una y la parte trasera de otra.

La neta, a mi si me gustó mucho la idea, pero las tengo que probar.....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Chale ya aqui nadie puede bromear sin que alguien se heche su choro de 2 paginas sermoneando....


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Yo tambien... me encanta joder al Mada, pero mejor le bajo no sea que despues no quiera traficar un cuadro para mi otra vez.


La próxima ves se me hace que tu cuadro lo decomisan en aduandas :eekster: :eekster: 

La neta es que Turner me gustaba por:

a) Me late como andan
b) Tinen buena garantía
c) Me late como andan y no tengo que pensar si otra tecnología/geometria/etc es mejor (aquello de que se me dificulta el cambio)

Me acaban de meter una duda fuerte en los puntos a y c... así que para mi próxima cleta me tendré que poner a investigar  

Por cierto, vendí la Flux... la voy a extrañar pero con esa lanita igual y me compro un amortiguador más ligerito para la Spot!!!

PD. no se supone que estos foros son en ingles????:eekster:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> La próxima ves se me hace que tu cuadro lo decomisan en aduandas :eekster: :eekster:
> 
> La neta es que Turner me gustaba por:
> 
> ...


hmmmm

Si solo te late como andan, de que te importa que tecnología usan?

Y en cuanto al ingles, pus quizás usamos el español por que es mejor para chorear que el inglés.....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> La próxima ves se me hace que tu cuadro lo decomisan en aduandas :eekster: :eekster:
> 
> La neta es que Turner me gustaba por:
> 
> ...


Por cierto, vendí la Flux

Mi español es muy malo. No entiendo. You sold your Flux?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Por cierto, vendí la Flux
> 
> Mi español es muy malo. No entiendo. You sold your Flux?


Yep, he'll be buying a Turbo...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yep, he'll be buying a Turbo...


I think I might be interested in one of these:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

OMG! a cross country rider on a cross country bike doing non-cross country stuff!!!



.....Not


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Yup... the Flux is history...  I really had no reason to have two bikes, but on the other hand selling a man sized bike (XL, Tigerdog knows what I mean  ) in Mexico is not easy. Anyway, a friend saw it and asked if I wanted to sell... the rest is history!

As for the 6 Pack, I like to think of it as a dream project I have, where I can go downhill on a Sofa, going 60mph, smoking a cigar and not spilling my drink!!!  

I'm keeping the 5 Spot for the time being though!


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Pues, yo si consideraría una Flux DW-LInk para el futuro. Solo que primero me gustaría probarla, o esperar a que Luis la pruebe y me comente sus puntos de vista.

Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Turner Flux DW-link*



vizcaino said:


> Pues, yo si consideraría una Flux DW-LInk para el futuro. Solo que primero me gustaría probarla, o esperar a que Luis la pruebe y me comente sus puntos de vista.
> 
> Saludos.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fidel , no vas a tener que esperar mucho tiempo para que te comente acerca de la nueva Turner Flux DW , ya sabes que yo tampoco compro nada si antes no lo pruebo a fondo .

De entrada no me gusta la estética , pero lo mas importante es sentir y probar el desempeño , total el aspecto estético a mi no me dice nada .

Si al probar la Flux DW , me gusta mas o la siento mejor que la Flux HL , Flux TNT, Spider XVP , Racer X , sin duda la compro inmediatamente .

Gracias por la invitación a la competencia , si puedo cambiar mi boleto de avión para el lunes , ahí te caigo.

Saludos y estamos en contacto.

the last biker


----------

